# Dakota Turkey Decoy



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!...79398954.36485.111226742299238&type=1&theater


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks really nice.. Def some competiton for DSD which Zink did not bring as far as looks.. 

Constantine is a very talented carver, he is a "turkey call maker" but more or less makes folk art calls..


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Right on...I thought it looked fantastic as well. I cant wait to see the hen. Id assume they have one in the works as well.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Ehhh....looks alright, but for now I'll stick with DSD. I do like the fact that they are looking at a lower price point than DSD though....that could mean some added hen positions to my setup!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Pretty sure its not done yet Brian. I gotta imagine itll look sweet once they get all the detail done on the body to match the detail on the head.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

adam bomb said:


> Pretty sure its not done yet Brian. I gotta imagine itll look sweet once they get all the detail done on the body to match the detail on the head.


It looks like it will be a twin to the DSD jake.....when you compare the two together they look almost identical. What will be interesting to see is how well they can nail the paint job......it's going to be tough to edge out DSD on that one.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/dakota.decoy

Looks like they got the carving done for the jake. Theres a few pics, so flip through. Looks pretty good.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Colors off, but outside that i think it looks great.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...79398954.36485.111226742299238&type=1&theater


----------

